# D pronunciation



## MarX

Hello!

Is the D in the words like "depois", "Deus", and "alem de ti" pronounced as (English) J or D?

Obrigado!


MarX


----------



## mnajan

MarX said:


> Is the D in the words like "depois", "Deus", and "alem de ti" pronounced as (English) J or D?


Just as "*de*partment".


----------



## coquis14

mnajan said:


> Just as "*de*partment".


Acreditava que a pronúncia na preposição "de" era sempre a mesma.


----------



## mnajan

coquis14 said:


> Acreditava que a pronúncia na preposição "de" era sempre a mesma.



The preposition "de", in portuguese, is always pronounced as the English article "the".

Besides, if it got an acute accent (I can't remember any word with it) it goes louder and open.


----------



## coquis14

mnajan said:


> The preposition "de", in portuguese, is always pronounced as the English article "the".
> 
> Besides, if it got an acute accent (I can't remember any word with it) it goes louder and open.


Mas eu sempre ouço que pronúncia-se como um chi ou shi no espanhol.


----------



## mnajan

coquis14 said:


> Mas eu sempre ouço que pronúncia-se como um chi ou shi no espanhol.



Can you give some examples, please? (I don't know the spanish "chi" and "shi")


----------



## MarX

mnajan said:


> Can you give some examples, please? (I don't know the spanish "chi" and "shi")


What I've heard is "dji".

That's why I wondered when I heard someone pronounced "alem de ti" as "alem de tchi" instead of "alem dji tchi".

As for "depois", I tend to pronounce it as "djipoish", yet I don't know if I got it all wrong.


----------



## Sintra99

I think you are referring to Brazilian pronunciation of  "de"  "di" , "te" and "ti" that sound just like you mentioned "dji" or "tchi". But actually here i am only emhasizing my curiosity on the subject since I studied European Portuguese where such a pronunciation doesnt exist but in Brazil it seems to be quite common, if not standard (?). Since I want to become more familiar with Brazilian variant I would like to know when "de" is pronunced like "dji" or "te" like "tchi" because it seems like it is not always the case. Anyway, i am sorry if i just made things seem more complicated, lets wait for some enlightment from the natives.


----------



## Macunaíma

The _*d*_ in _*d*epois_ is pronounced as *d* in the English word _*d*ay_, not *dji* like in _*j*eans_. I cannot tell you the rules off the cuff, but this has been discussed in 'a few' threads before.

And, Sintra, I think in Brazil this pronunciation is considered the most prestigious, standard, neutral or whatever else one might wish to call it (I'm very clumsy when trying to be politically correct).


----------



## MarX

Sintra99 said:


> I think you are referring to Brazilian pronunciation of  "de"  "di" , "te" and "ti" that sound just like you mentioned "dji" or "tchi". But actually here i am only emhasizing my curiosity on the subject since I studied European Portuguese where such a pronunciation doesnt exist but in Brazil it seems to be quite common, if not standard (?). Since I want to become more familiar with Brazilian variant I would like to know when "de" is pronunced like "dji" or "te" like "tchi" because it seems like it is not always the case. Anyway, i am sorry if i just made things seem more complicated, lets wait for some enlightment from the natives.


Hi Sintra!

I had taught myself Brazilian Portuguese (at that time I didn't know that it was that different from Portugal Portuguese) before I attended a course  last year held by a young woman from Coimbra. So I got a mix of both.
Yet I'm pretty sure that in Brazilian Portuguese generally *ti* & *di* are pronounced as *tchi *& *dji*. The same goes for *-te* & *-de* at the end of the word, or even final *-t* and *-d*.
I also just read that *li* & *ni *are pronounced as *lhi* &  *nhi*.

I'm pretty sure that *de* is pronounced as *dji*, but I'm not sure if native speakers say something like *djipoish* for "depois" or *Djius* for "Deus".

Salam,


MarX


----------



## MarX

Macunaíma said:


> The _*d*_ in _*d*epois_ is pronounced as *d* in the English word _*d*ay_, not *dji* like in _*j*eans_. I cannot tell you the rules off the cuff, but this has been discussed in 'a few' threads before.


Obrigado, Macunaíma!

I guess "Deus" also has the D sound instead of J, eh?

How about "alem de ti"?
Is it an exception to the general rule of pronouncing "de" as *dji*?

Salam,


MarX


----------



## Du_sud

Devo discordar de mnajan (#4) e de Macunaíma (#9), já que na minha região nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciando a preposição *de *com a língua entre os dentes (como em _the_ em inglês), e nem com o mesmo som explosivo do _d_ em day (também em inglês). Quanto à observação de MarX (#10) sobre a palavra Deus... nunca ouvi aquele /djius/ pronunciado por ninguém no Brasil. 
Talvez alguém com bom conhecimento de fonologia possa explicar melhor a diferença. Aguardemos.
Abraços


----------



## Macunaíma

Du_sud said:


> Devo discordar de mnajan (#4) e de Macunaíma (#9), já que na minha região nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciando a preposição *de *com a língua entre os dentes (como em _the_ em inglês), e nem com o mesmo som explosivo do _d_ em day (também em inglês


 
Tá, mas eu não disse isso! No meu post eu me limitei a comentar sobre a palavra _depois_. A preposição _de_ é mesmo _*dji*_ na pronúncia da maior parte da população brasileira. O som do _th_ em *th*e não existe em português. _Deus_, assim como _depois, _também tem o _d _como em _*d*_ay.

*Li* e *ni* pronunciados como *lhi *e *nhi*?! NO WAY!


----------



## Du_sud

Continuo a discordar. A letra *d* em *de*pois e em *De*us não soa como o *d* em *d*ay (inglês). A letra *d* em português não tem o mesmo som da letra *d *em inglês.


Concordo com a pronúncia /dji/ para a preposição "de". É assim que a pronunciamos na minha região, pelo menos.
De onde você é? /dji ondji/


----------



## Macunaíma

Du_sud said:


> Continuo a discordar. A letra *d* em *de*pois e em *De*us não soa como o *d* em *d*ay (inglês). A letra *d* em português não tem o mesmo som da letra *d *em inglês.


 
Bem, essa é uma sutileza que está além de mim. Eu não percebo a diferença, mas se assim for, eu retiro o que disse. Aliás, não está mais aqui quem falou.


----------



## Du_sud

Como disse anteriormente. A letra *d*,assim como o *t*, em inglês, têm um som explosivo. O *d* e o *t* do português são pronunciados de uma maneira mais relaxada. Ouçam um nativo da língua inglesa dizendo "Eu sou dos Estados Unidos" e verão a diferença. Henry Sobel, o famoso rabino, talvez seja um bom exemplo para se ouvir. Embora com uma gramática até que razoável em português, sua pronúncia se manteve bem "inglesa".


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Tá, mas eu não disse isso! No meu post eu me limitei a comentar sobre a palavra _depois_. A preposição _de_ é mesmo _*dji*_ na pronúncia da maior parte da população brasileira. O som do _th_ em *th*e não existe em português. _Deus_, assim como _depois, _também tem o _d _como em _*d*_ay.
> 
> *Li* e *ni* pronunciados como *lhi *e *nhi*?! NO WAY!



No Pará, Amazonas e no Rio de Janeiro é bem comum pronunciar o "li" e o "ni" dessa forma e o nosso amigo Ronanporier (gaúcho) também confirma que no RS isso também ocorre.



Du_sud said:


> Continuo a discordar. A letra *d* em *de*pois e em *De*us não soa como o *d* em *d*ay (inglês). A letra *d* em português não tem o mesmo som da letra *d *em inglês.





Macunaíma said:


> Bem, essa é uma sutileza que está além de mim. Eu não percebo a diferença, mas se assim for, eu retiro o que disse. Aliás, não está mais aqui quem falou.



Du_sud está certo, o som dos "Dês" e "tês" do Inglês são aspirados (ou explosivos, como queiram), daí que não têm o mesmo som dos correspondentes em Português.


----------



## Du_sud

Falando em sons explosivos (aspirados), não nos esqueçamos dos sons do "bê" e "pê" em inglês, que também não são como os do português.
Mas acho que isso já seria assunto para um outro thread, se é que já não existe...


----------



## MarX

Muito obrigado!

I got a related question:
If the D in "depois" is not pronounced as English J, then "debaixo" is also pronounced as /*d*ebaishu/, am I right?

Is the E in "depois" and "debaixo" not weakened so that it sounds like I, which would cause the preceding D sound like English J?

I've got another question which has something to do with T. So dear mods, feel free if you think this should be split.
In words like "abundantemente", is it pronounced like /abundan*tch*imentchi/ or /abundan*t*ementchi/?

Salam


----------



## Du_sud

I do not pronounce the *de* in _*de*pois_ like I pronounce it in the preposition _de_. But the *de* in _*de*baixo_ comes out very close to that of the preposition...
In a sentence like "Sai debaixo" (which was a popular TV show), I pronounce it like /dji/.


----------



## MarX

Du_sud said:


> I do not pronounce the *de* in _*de*pois_ like I pronounce it in the preposition _de_. But the *de* in _*de*baixo_ comes out very close to that of the preposition...
> In a sentence like "Sai debaixo" (which was a popular TV show), I pronounce it like /dji/.


Obrigado Du_sud!

So the D in "debaixo" and "demais" is pronounced as *dj* ,but not in "depois".

How about "abundantemente"?
Do you pronounce it as /abundan*tch*imentchi/ or /abundan*t*ementchi/?


----------



## Du_sud

I pronounce /abundan*tch*imentchi/.


----------



## MonC

Here in Minas Gerais we say : abundantchimentchi. But MarX, it really depends on the region where you are in Brazil.


----------



## MarX

I just heard a Brazilian says "destino" as /*dj*istchinu/..

I think I'm gonna make a list of words which are palatalized and not.

So the D sounds like *dj* in:
1. debaixo
2. demais
3. destino

The D sounds like English *d* in:
1. depois
2. Deus
3. alem de ti

I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## Alandria

I agree with Monc.

MarX, it really depends on the region where you are in Brazil.

In southern Brazil (curitiba, and interior cities of paraná, Santa Catarina and Rio Grande do sul) "te" always is pronounced like [te], *never *"tchi".

IN parts of northeast (Rio Grande do norte, paraíba, Pernambuco, Alagoas And Sergipe) unstressed T and D  NEVER sound "tchi" and "dji", but always /de/ ,  /di/ (final unstressed syllable) or /d*E*/ (pre-stressed sylables).


----------



## Du_sud

MarX wrote:

"The D sounds like English *d* in:
1. depois
2. Deus
3. alem de ti "

Remember what I said before, Marx: The letter *d* in Portuguese DOES NOT sound like *d* in English.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Du_sud está certo, o som dos "Dês" e "tês" do Inglês são aspirados (ou explosivos, como queiram), daí que não têm o mesmo som dos correspondentes em Português.


O /d/ nunca é aspirado em inglês. O /t/ é, mas nem sempre. Só as oclusivas surdas se aspiram, normalmente, em inglês.

No entanto, há outra diferença, mais subtil: em inglês, o /d/ e o /t/ são alveolares, ao passo que em português são dento-alveolares. Tudo isto são diferenças muito subtis, pouco importantes e difíceis de se notar, quanto mais de reproduzir.

Nada disto tem que ver com a pronúncia de /d/ e /t/ como africadas em certos dialectos brasileiros, de que fala o MarX.


----------



## Maria Eduarda

Estava pesquisando sobre este assunto e achei este fórum por acaso, ele me ajudou bastante.  Compartilho com vcs uma informação curiosa e interessante.

A origem dos sons /tch/ e /dch/ no Brasil

 			[Pergunta] Quais são as hipotéticas origens da utilização dos sons /tch/ e /dch/ em frases que contenham “te”, “ti”, ou “de”, “di”, no português falado no Brasil? 
   Como surgiu esta alteração fonética tão radical do português de Portugal?

* Pedro Teles  ::  :: Paris, França*

 			[Resposta] Há uma hipótese a respeito desta cara(c)terística do Português do Brasil. Essa hipótese diz que, na verdade, o Português médio – levado para o Brasil pelos descobridores portugueses – tinha essa cara(c)terística, ou seja, tinha a palatalização de algumas consoantes devido à presença do *i*, uma vogal palatal. Esse fenómeno, aliás, só ocorre quando uma consoante oclusiva coronal (/t/ ou /d/) é seguida de *i*. *Dia* passa a “djia”, *tia* passa a “tchia”, e por aí fora... uma consoante oclusiva passa a consoante africada, para melhor explicar... 
 Esta podia ser uma cara(c)terística do Português médio que se foi perdendo no Português europeu, mantendo-se no Português do Brasil. Porém, não havendo instrumentos capazes de gravar o som naquela época, esta explicação mantém-se no campo das hipóteses. 
   O que é fa(c)to é que este fenó[ô]meno (a palatalização consonântica pela proximidade do *i*) é muito frequ[ü]ente na variação linguística diacró[ô]nica e sincró[ô]nica.


* Susana Correia*


----------



## Du_sud

Ousider escreveu (#27):
"No entanto, há outra diferença, mais subtil: em inglês, o /d/ e o /t/ são alveolares, ao passo que em português são dento-alveolares. Tudo isto são diferenças muito subtis, pouco importantes e difíceis de se notar, quanto mais de reproduzir."

Não acho que sejam diferenças sutis e de pouca importância, em hipótese alguma! 
Mas aí, creio que o tal nível de importância seja uma consideração individual.

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Digamos que, se você estiver aprendendo inglês, distinguir as consoantes alveolares das dento-alveolares, e as aspiradas das não aspiradas, são coisas que pode pôr no fim da sua lista de coisas a dominar. 

Já habituar-se a não africar os tês e os dês deve ser uma das suas prioridades.


----------



## Du_sud

Como disse, acho isso muito pessoal.
Quando orientando alguém a aprender uma outra língua, nos quesitos que o tal orientador ache mais ou menos importantes, caberia algo como: "Para mim, ...", "No meu ponto de vista,...", etc.


----------



## Outsider

Claro, isso nem é preciso dizer. Tudo são opiniões, conselhos, experiências.


----------



## coquis14

Vejo que iniciei uma disputa entre nativos.Alguns dos casos nos que ouvi "d" como "d" no espahol foram "Depoimento" e "Depois".Mas a maioria das palavras que começam com "d"(devagar por exemplo) as ouvi como shi o dji.
Cumprimentos


----------



## MarX

coquis14 said:


> Vejo que iniciei uma disputa entre nativos.Alguns dos casos nos que ouvi "d" como "d" no espahol foram "Depoimento" e "Depois".Mas a maioria das palavras que começam com "d"(devagar por exemplo) as ouvi como shi o dji.
> Cumprimentos


I see.
Muito obrigado, Coquis!


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> O /d/ nunca é aspirado em inglês. O /t/ é, mas nem sempre. Só as oclusivas surdas se aspiram, normalmente, em inglês.
> 
> No entanto, há outra diferença, mais subtil: em inglês, o /d/ e o /t/ são alveolares, ao passo que em português são dento-alveolares. Tudo isto são diferenças muito subtis, pouco importantes e difíceis de se notar, quanto mais de reproduzir.



Não sabia que o "d" não era aspirado no inglês, a impressão que sempre tive era de que era, pois soa muito diferente do "d" em português. Tenho um amigo americano e é uma das coisas que mais chamam atenção no sotaque dele e que logo o identificaria como um anglófono. Quanto a diferença entre dental e alveolar... prefiro não opinar, mas não percebo.



			
				coquis14 said:
			
		

> Vejo que iniciei uma disputa entre nativos.Alguns dos casos nos que ouvi "d" como "d" no espahol foram "Depoimento" e "Depois".Mas a maioria das palavras que começam com "d"(devagar por exemplo) as ouvi como shi o dji.
> Cumprimentos



Há muitos outros casos em que esses dês não são palatalizados em sílabas pretônicas. Isso é uma questão de regionalismo e não há pronúncia uniforme para elass, depende muito da região.


----------



## olivinha

Alandria said:


> Não sabia que o "d" não era aspirado no inglês, a impressão que sempre tive era de que era, pois soa muito diferente do "d" em português. Tenho um amigo americano e é uma das coisas que mais chamam atenção no sotaque dele e que logo o identificaria como um anglófono. Quanto a diferença entre dental e alveolar... prefiro não opinar, mas não percebo.


Oi, Alandria.
Entendo pouco de dentales e alveolares, mas sei que para pronunciar o /d/ do português e o /d/ do inglês, a posição da minha língua muda, ou melhor, a ponta da minha língua bate em sítios distintos. Por isso, concordo quando você diz que a pronúncia do /d/ em português é diferente da do /d/ inglês. Aliás uma das características do sotaque de um lusófono falando em inglês (e vice versa, como você aponta) está justamente na pronúncia do /d/.
Como não entendo muito de fonética, não me atrevo a dizer se o /d/ em inglês é realmente (e sempre) aspirado ou não. Por exemplo, na palavra "god", parece que não.
Agora comparando o nível de aspiração entre /d/ e /t/, creio que é muito mais notória no /t/ inglês. Por exemplo, peça para o seu amigo americano pronunciar a palavra "dictation" e faça o teste da folha de papel posta em frente a boca. A folha se moverá quando pronuncie o primeiro "t" .


----------



## Outsider

Consoante dental (incluindo dentoalveolar).

Consoante alveolar.

A diferença entre o /d/ inglês e o português é que o primeiro é alveolar, e o segundo dentoalveolar. Como eu disse, só as oclusivas surdas (/p/, /t/, /k/) se aspiram em inglês.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Não costumo meter o bedelho nos threads sobre matéria fonética, pois não entendo nada do assunto. Mas gostaria de dizer - com a cautela que a minha ignorância recomenda - que o /d/ em Portugal não é pronunciado da mesma maneira que no Brasil. Em Portugal, a língua se projeta contra os dentes com muito maior vigor do que no Brasil (sei do que estou falando, pois já morei em Portugal). Isto faz com que o /d/ luso se aproxime, foneticamente, do /d/ inglês. Creio que este seja o motivo pelo qual o Outsider não percebe diferenças entre os /d/ de Portugal e dos povos anglófonos. E ele está certo: não percebe simplesmente porque não há diferença alguma. Não é o nosso caso. Entre os brasileiros, a diferença não só é perceptível como gritante - e os depoimentos da Alandria e da Olivinha são prova disso.


----------



## Outsider

Interessante, nunca notei!


----------



## Dona Chicória

Curiosamente, estou ensinando o alfabeto inglês a uma iniciante, e observo a dificuldade que nós , brasileiros, temos para diferenciar o "D" do "G" porque creio que , ao falar, misturamos os sons.

Julgava que o hábito regional de transforar o "T*i*" em Tchi, fosse alguma influência das correntes migratórias (italianos e seus dialetos ?) na região de São Paulo, - onde Tia é Tchia, e Tietê, é Tchietê, mas se fala Tamanduateí e Tatuapé - visto que em outros lugares essa pronuncia Tchi do T não é a usual.


----------



## IsaC

Du_sud said:


> Continuo a discordar. A letra *d* em *de*pois e em *De*us não soa como o *d* em *d*ay (inglês). A letra *d* em português não tem o mesmo som da letra *d *em inglês.
> 
> 
> Concordo com a pronúncia /dji/ para a preposição "de". É assim que a pronunciamos na minha região, pelo menos.
> De onde você é? /dji ondji/


 
 In Portugal there's no sound like dji, tchi or whatever. A D is a D, for me is just as an english D, perhaps can sound differente in some words but the base is the same.


----------



## Dona Chicória

O que nos faz voltar à dúvida inicial do MarX e portanto nos faz concluir que, sim, há diferenças significativas na pronúncia do *D* entre Brasil e Portugal e dentro do próprio Brasil.


----------



## coquis14

Dona Chicória said:


> O que nos faz voltar à dúvida inicial do MarX e portanto nos faz concluir que, sim, há diferenças significativas na pronúncia do *D* entre Brasil e Portugal e dentro do próprio Brasil.


É muito curioso e interessante , gostaria de saber em que regiões do Brasil a "*D*" pronuncia-se como a d do espanhol ou o artigo "the" do inglês.
Cumprimentos


----------



## MOC

coquis14 said:


> É muito curioso e interessante , gostaria de saber em que regiões do Brasil a "*D*" pronuncia-se como a d do espanhol ou o artgio "the" do inglês.
> Cumprimentos



Mas o "D" espanhol não se pronuncia como o "the" inglês. Não percebi. 

E quanto à pronúncia do "d" em Portugal também varia dentro de uma mesma palavra, estando o "d" em posições diferentes. Os portugueses que digam a palavra "dado" e vejam se o som do primeiro é o mesmo que o segundo. A tendência, sem pensar é as pessoas dizerem que sim, mas diga "dado" naturalmente, e vai ver que o segundo "d" vai ao dente e o primeiro não. Para fazer analogia à pergunta anterior, o segundo "d" é que é pronunciado mais ou menos como "the".


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> E quanto à pronúncia do "d" em Portugal também varia dentro de uma mesma palavra, estando o "d" em posições diferentes. Os portugueses que digam a palavra "dado" e vejam se o som do primeiro é o mesmo que o segundo. A tendência, sem pensar é as pessoas dizerem que sim, mas diga "dado" naturalmente, e vai ver que o segundo "d" vai ao dente e o primeiro não. Para fazer analogia à pergunta anterior, o segundo "d" é que é pronunciado mais ou menos como "the".


Nem toda a gente fala assim, à espanhola, em Portugal. Eu por exemplo normalmente digo "dado", e não "dadho".


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Nem toda a gente fala assim, à espanhola, em Portugal. Eu por exemplo normalmente digo "dado", e não "dadho".




Eu não disse que era à espanhola.

Mas diz mesmo o primeiro "d" igual ao segundo? Eu se for pronunciar agora também consigo dizer "dado" pronunciando ambos os "d" da mesma forma e não me soar estranho, mas envolvendo "dado" numa frase, se tentar dizê-la da forma mais natural possível, o seu segundo "d" é igual ao primeiro?

EDIT: Se esse comentário do falar à espanhola, teve a ver com a minha primeira frase, essa foi em resposta a um outro comentário. Não tem ligação com o segundo parágrafo que escrevi.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Eu não disse que era à espanhola.


Mas é. Em espanhol, também, os dês são mais "suaves" após uma vogal. O termo técnico é espirantes.

Reparei que muitos autores partem do princípio de que é o mesmo em português, o que me irrita um pouco, porque eu sei que não falo português assim.



MOC said:


> Mas diz mesmo o primeiro "d" igual ao segundo? Eu se for pronunciar agora também consigo dizer "dado" pronunciando ambos os "d" da mesma forma e não me soar estranho, mas envolvendo "dado" numa frase, se tentar dizê-la da forma mais natural possível, o seu segundo "d" é igual ao primeiro?


Pronuncio todos os dês da mesma maneira, tanto quanto me apercebo. Não me entenda mal: eu sei que há portugueses que fazem uma distinção; conheço a diferença. Mas não a faço quando falo.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Mas é. Em espanhol, também, os dês são mais "suaves" após uma vogal. O termo técnico é espirantes.
> 
> Reparei que muitos autores partem do princípio de que é o mesmo em português, o que me irrita um pouco, porque eu sei que não falo português assim.
> 
> Pronuncio todos os dês da mesma maneira, tanto quanto me apercebo. Não me entenda mal: eu sei que há portugueses que fazem uma distinção; conheço a diferença. Mas não a faço quando falo.



Ok. Já cá não está quem falou. Pensei que em Portugal toda a gente a fizesse, mas pelos vistos não.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Ok. Já cá não está quem falou. Pensei que em Portugal toda a gente a fizesse, mas pelos vistos não.



Eu também pensava que todos os portugueses pronunciavam [ˡdaðu].


----------



## coquis14

MOC said:


> Mas o "D" espanhol não se pronuncia como o "the" inglês. Não percebi.
> 
> A pronuncia é a mesma D (Esp) = The (Ing).
> Saludos


----------

